# Jewelry box for new daughter-in-law.



## David Wright (Aug 17, 2017)

son called and asked me to make something for her.
So what I came up with is a box made from Blue Mahoe from Puerto. 4 1/2" w x 9" l and 5" h
I did acarving of a hummingbird on the front.
Finished with water lox and also gave it a coat of clear bri wax.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony (Aug 18, 2017)

Beautiful box David, that hummingbird is wonderfully done! Tony


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 18, 2017)

Nice work David, I like the light streaks in the Blue Mahoe...


----------



## Ray D (Aug 18, 2017)

Very nice box. The carving is really cool.


----------



## BrianW (Aug 18, 2017)

Wow, very nice box, especially the carving!


----------



## JR Parks (Aug 19, 2017)

Nice box David. Hummingbirds and Blue Mahoe-nice combo!


----------



## lvstealth (Aug 23, 2017)

very nice! did you know i am your long lost cousin? i like boxes. hehe.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

